# VENISON - It's whats for dinner



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Yummy
Venison with pan gravy over white rice, and apple sauce on the side.
Ah, almost forgot the sweet tea...................sorry Matt.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good Pat ... enjoy!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol apple sauce and "beef" you know thats a yankee meal? I have to admit I am born and raised right here in town and have eaten it a many a day, lol. Looks good


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I think i'm ready for my second dinner!
thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What in the hell is a venison?? A venison must be some type of critter that the nonnative Yankee folks shoot.... I have killed most every animal that is native to around these parts and a venison ain't one of them...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> What in the hell is a venison?? A venison must be some type of critter that the nonnative Yankee folks shoot.... I have killed most every animal that is native to around these parts and a venison ain't one of them...


So then you eat cow steaks or ground cow right ?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a southern boy and I love some Apple Butter with my bisquits and venison. yum yum.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

halo1 said:


> So then you eat cow steaks or ground cow right ?


No I eat a "steak" t-bone, prime rib, ribeye, or HAMBURGER MEAT...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I ain't never shot a hamburger!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> I ain't never shot a hamburger!


well said !!! lol


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> Lol apple sauce and "beef" you know thats a yankee meal? I have to admit I am born and raised right here in town and have eaten it a many a day, lol. Looks good


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Deer venison and apple sauce has a northern origin ?
I never knew that.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

If your gonna post a pic you gotta post the whole recipe


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Cubed backstrap cut into medallions.
Soak in water and garlic salt for 45 minutes.
Mix flour and Autrey House Chicken Coating 50-50. Add salt and pepper 
Dip meat in mixture and then dip in water and dredge in flour again and fry in corn oil.

Otay !


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Yummy
> Venison with pan gravy over white rice, and apple sauce on the side.
> Ah, almost forgot the sweet tea...................sorry Matt.


<sighs> ... dick.... and here all I had was a sub for dinner cuz I had to work late


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good eats right there!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

EmeraldGhostJr said:


> <sighs> ... dick.... and here all I had was a sub for dinner cuz I had to work late


---------------------------------------------------------------------
Don't be hatin ! :beer:


----------

